# Mi pre para bajo SEUDO_SMD



## fdesergio (Dic 12, 2010)

Bueno despues de tanto frejar aca esta mi pre para bajo, se llama seudo SMD porque no mire y la hoja para imprimir esta mal y queda al contrario las pistas, por eso coloque los ICs por el lado de cobre lo mismo de los pote para que no molestaran, los switches los coloque por el otro lado, bueno aca las fotos  (no reirse por el plateado de la PCB es un sistema nuevo jij ij ij i)

supuestamente la etapa de potencia es de 45w mañana lo probare bien aver, por las pruebas que hice en la noche suena muy pero muy bueno, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 12, 2010)

el plateado es solo estaño???


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 13, 2010)

Si solo estaño aplicado con una maquina especial (cautin ji ji ji ji)


----------



## Dano (Dic 13, 2010)

fdesergio dijo:


> Bueno despues de tanto frejar aca esta mi pre para bajo, se llama seudo SMD porque no mire y la hoja para imprimir esta mal y queda al contrario las pistas, por eso coloque los ICs por el lado de cobre lo mismo de los pote para que no molestaran, los switches los coloque por el otro lado, bueno aca las fotos  (no reirse por el plateado de la PCB es un sistema nuevo jij ij ij i)
> 
> supuestamente la etapa de potencia es de 45w mañana lo probare bien aver, por las pruebas que hice en la noche suena muy pero muy bueno, chauuuuuuuuuuuu



Y el esquema?


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 13, 2010)

Bueno tengo esquema solo del pre que es el que subo, de la potencia no tengo nada (megustaria, vere si lo levanto) pues era una placa que me regalaron quemada y la repare, chauuuuuuuuu

PD: la fuente es supersencilla


----------

